
Ask HN: What the hell libpcre1 is ?( a horror story for sysadmins ) - adige01can
demo video : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;AnwAl25MxMU<p>I tried to remove libcpre1 on SLES 12SP1 and install again to downgrade. We are using cluster management software which automatically send yes to all zypper commands. After hitting enter on cluster management system it deleted about 700 packages in a few seconds and we lost tools from ssh to rpm which is crucial to reinstall lost packages. We can only access system via console connection. The only option is left to reinstall from yesterday backup but I wonder why this package remove all software on the system
======
db48x
libpcre1 is a C library that implements parsing and execution of regular
expressions. A lot of packages need some kind of regular expressions, so
rather than implement that themselves they use libpcre. Without libpcre they
can't function, so when you uninstall it you must also uninstall everything
that requires it.

If you were downgrading in order to install some application which isn't
compatible with the current versoin of libpcre, then you should be aware that
most of the rest of the system may not function with that older version. You
should fix your application instead so that it can use the version that comes
with SLES12. If you can't you might be able to manually install a second copy
of the libpcre1 package, but arrange for it to be in a different location than
the normal version.

Have fun!

